# Help!  The Pioneer has sprung a leak!



## campaddict (Aug 22, 2007)

We purchased a brand new 2006 Fleetwood Pioneer in June of this year and have used it extensively over the last two months.  This weekend while camping it rained very heavily and we had water on the floor of the camper.    As best I can determine it is coming from somewhere in the neighborhood of the cabinet under the kitchen sink.  At first we thought plumbing leak so I dried up all of the water and then turned the pump on.  There was no water leaking from the any of the pipes/tubes leading to/from the pump.  We drained the holding tank and water heater and ran all the water out of the lines.  A little while later as the rain continued to pour there was a new puddle seeping out from under the sink.  We are baffled as to where the water is coming from.  Anyone thoughts :question:


----------



## hertig (Aug 22, 2007)

Re: Help!  The Pioneer has sprung a leak!

I bought a new Fleetwood Terry trailer, and they had forgot to put any of the sealing on the roof.  No puddles though, just a completely sodden roof they ended up replacing.

First I'd test the seals on the roof, particularly around any kitchen vents and the refer exhaust.  Then (if the kitchen was in a slide), I'd check the slide seals.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 22, 2007)

Re: Help!  The Pioneer has sprung a leak!

Windows are also another area to look for the leaks. Start with a water hose and really soak one section at a time to locate the area of the leak.  Wait around 15 minutes between each section you are soaking with the hose to allow the water to show up.   leaks can be hard to find and sometimes come from a different area than where it shows  and usually does.  Find it quick before serious damage is done.  let us know what you find.


----------



## campaddict (Aug 24, 2007)

RE: Help!  The Pioneer has sprung a leak!

Thanks for the ideas.  We have washed it several times and camped in the rain several times without incident until this weekend.  There are no slides, though there is a window above the kitchen sink.  Would it be possible for the water to be leaking in through the window from the outisde and then down the the wall to the floor without the wall being wet?  

We decided not to mess around with this ourselves and dropped it at the dealership yesterday.  I will keep you posted as to what they find.


----------



## hertig (Aug 25, 2007)

Re: Help!  The Pioneer has sprung a leak!

yes.  it is also possible the leak is in the roof and running down inside the wall.

good luck with the dealer.


----------



## oldhippie (Mar 31, 2008)

Re: Help!  The Pioneer has sprung a leak!

 I had a '04 Pioneer and it leaked through the sideing in the front bedroom.It really messt up my floor before I
caught it.I did have a good dealer.He fixed it real good,but we both made a mistake after it was done.We did'nt know
where the water went.
    I wont buy another fleetwood.. :blackeye:


----------

